# Want To Make Buffalo Wings



## 2 Bar (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm new to cooking as well as this forum.

The guys are coming over Saturday for the Ultimate Fighting Championship. I don't want to buy wings at the sports bar and bring them home. I'd rather try to just make some. No family recipe...just simply made in my kitchen.

Should I put the wings in the oven or on my electric grill? Do I cook them with BBQ sauce or does that go on when they are done? Should I get one of those Bob Ross paint brushes to put on the sauce?

Lil' help please. I'd rather step up from just chips and beer.

Thanks.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 2, 2005)

Depending on how much your buds eat and drink, I'd suggest a pound of wings per person but you can adjust for the heavy eaters. Hooter's, TGI Friday's, etc. pretty much use the same recipe: 3 parts Frank's Red Hot sauce and 1 part butter. Bake the wings at 350 for about 45 minutes and then toss the wings in a bowl with the sauce. Serve with Bleu Cheese, Ranch or whatever you like.


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi there, you can do them on a cookie sheet in your oven. I have done lots of varieties. If you have "hot wimps" coming, try brushing the wings with mustard and sprinkling them with seasoned salt before cooking. Try brushing with Franks hot sauce before they start cooking, and then when they are done brush them again for extra flavour. 

Some other choices...

Margarita 

Garlic Lime It says breast, but wings would work. I would do these on a cookie sheet too.

Sweet and Sour 

Hot wings 

Lemonade wings These look cool. I bet they would be yummy.

If none of these strikes your fancy, try the search engine with "wings" and cruise til you find one you like. There are TONS more recipes posted. I picked some of the quicker ones for you as some can be a bit picky.


----------



## SilvrBck (Nov 2, 2005)

WINGS. Yes. Tasty bits of firey goodness. One of my specialties! I have experimented long and hard and here are my recommendations for wings better than any you can get out at a restaurant, IMHO.

I buy bulk frozen wing sections from Costco. Any place that has a good frozen section has large bags of unseasoned, frozen wings. They are just as good as fresh and less expensive.

Franks makes a buffalo sauce which I use exclusively. It is different from the regular Frank's hot sauce. You do not need to add butter. Trust me, you won't notice the difference.

I used to fry the wings but that is messy and the wings don't come out as tender on the inside as when you bake them. Baking takes longer but it makes a better wing. I hate scrubbing sheet pans so I bake the wings on parchment paper. I used to use aluminium foil but the wings stick like mad.

So, preheat the oven to 400F. I take a Ziploc bag and I add in some vegetable oil. Enough to coat all the wings you're gonna make. Then I add a bunch of fresh ground pepper, a dash of kosher salt, and a couple dashes of garlic powder to the oil. I would say the wings should be lightly seasoned. Then I add the frozen wings and shake that all around to evenly coat with oily seasoning. I spread them in 1 layer on the parchment paper and put em in the oven. I find that a moderately hot oven provides that nice crispy outer surface and a wonderfully moist, tender inside. To me, texture is key here. I hate wings that are even remotely gooey on the outside. When the wings start to look nice and crispy, put a pan on the stove over medium heat. Add in a generous amount of the buffalo sauce. Crack in some fresh pepper (*** Tobasco for more heat if you want). Allow the sauce to come to a simmer. At this point, remove the pan of wings from the oven. You will see oil AND browned chicken juice crusted on the parchment. Transfer the wings and those browned goodies into the hot buffalo sauce and toss to coat. Serve immediately with fresh veggies and blue cheese or ranch dressing. And some cold cervesas of course! Enjoy!  

Drew

PS: Sometimes I add in a little bit of celery seeds to the sauce.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 2, 2005)

*Buffalo Wings*

Would someone tell me what these are?  I thought someone would give recipe but can't find it.


----------



## SilvrBck (Nov 2, 2005)

These are wings!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 2, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Would someone tell me what these are? I thought someone would give recipe but can't find it.


 
ITK, they are the same as hot wings.  Just like KFC or Popeyes chicken.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 2, 2005)

*Wow*

Are they chicken or really buffalo?  They look much bigger than my chicken wings.  The picture is really appreciated.  Sorry to be so ignorant but I hear about them but reluctant to ask.  You guys are sure not behind  the times.


----------



## GB (Nov 2, 2005)

They are chicken. The picture just makes them look really big.


----------



## SilvrBck (Nov 2, 2005)

No worries!  They are chicken.  You know how the wing has 3 pieces?  The tip, then the part with 2 bones, and then the mini-drummette.  The latter 2 are used to make buffalo wings.  Buffalo wings, I believe, are called that because they originated in Buffalo, NY.  They are normally fried and then tossed in a hot sauce.

Drew


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 2, 2005)

*Fried*

I thank you all for explaining.  I have heard of them so often but I don't get to go to restaurants a lot so I have to bother all of you. Do you really like them fried?  Could you bake them or am I being redundant in asking about baking them.  Whenever I make my chicken wings I bake them then throw the sauce on.  They taste okay but I think baking them eliminates most of the grease.


----------



## GB (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes you can absolutely bake them. That is a much healthier option.


----------



## pckouris (Nov 3, 2005)

It depends on what kind of wings you like or want to cook. 
Me I like the crispy ones that a Brazilian restaurant in Miami makes. They are just sensational! (To me at least!) 
They are not gooey and are crisp with lots of flavor. They make them on a fire grill in a basket (for easier turning).
You can make them at home on a baking sheet covered with parchment paper with just salt and pepper. (Then add the "sauce" later.) 
Or add with the salt and pepper a little garlic powder and or any other seasonsing you like. As like in a dry rub so to speak. Rub the pieces or toss them into a bag with the stuff then bake them.
I use the entire chicken wing sometimes. And sometimes I cut the tips off and discrard and cut the remaning into two pieces. 
I like the whole thing together. I think they taste better. Don't know why just do.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Buffalos don't have wings. lol.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 3, 2005)

you should have gone camping with us thump, when i was young. we saw all sorts of things like flying buffalo.  

imo, the ONLY way to make wings, so long as you're not watching yours or your buddy's girlish figures  , is to deep fry them, then let them cool just a bit. toss generously in a sauce made from frank's red hot, melted butter, and powdered cayenne pepper to your liking for heat.
serve with blue cheese dressing and celery sticks (not freakin carrot sticks).


----------



## MochaBean04 (Nov 4, 2005)

HEY!!! lol im from buffalo and i have many many recipes for buffalo wings. . do you want them spicy sweet tangy?  Buffalo wings are usually baked in the oven @ 400 till almost done then deep fried for a minute or 2 to get an extra crisp.  then the sauce comes.  let me know what kind you are interested in and ill be glad to help ya


----------



## 2 Bar (Nov 4, 2005)

So do I heat up or cook the BBQ sauce (or whatever sause I have)?  Or do I take it out of the fridge and brush it on the wings?  Also, I can't eat spicey wings.


----------



## GB (Nov 4, 2005)

2 Bar said:
			
		

> Also, I can't eat spicy wings.


Then buffalo wings are not for you. Buffalo wing sauce is a spicy sauce by definition. You could put other types of sauce on, but it would not longer be buffalo.

You could put the sauce on right out of the fridge, but it is better if it is at least room temp IMO.


----------



## billmac (Nov 4, 2005)

When you guys bake the wings, how do you let the grease run off?  If you bake them in a pan with sides, they basically just boil in their own grease.  If you just put them on a flat sheet pan, don't you have a mess of juice and grease in the bottom of your oven?


----------



## GB (Nov 4, 2005)

billmac, I put them on a rack over a cookie sheet. That way the grease drips through and the wings don't sit in it.


----------



## MochaBean04 (Nov 4, 2005)

yes!  buffalo wings are very spicy.  the tru buffalo wings from anchor bar are way out they.  the mild is like the meduim and its hard not to make their wings with out the heat.  you can use a milder base sauce to start out with but when you add all the spices they are gonna comeout hot.

but with the sauce you just put the cooked wings in a bowl and pour some sauce over it then put a plate or something over the bowl and shake. . thats they easy way to get full sauce coverage


----------



## jennyema (Nov 4, 2005)

If you google Anchor Bar buffalo wings you can get a number of recipes that claim to be the original one.

They are basically fried wings coated with a combo of melted margerine and hot sauce.  Franks, I think.


----------



## auntdot (Nov 4, 2005)

Actually prefer deep frying the wings to baking them, but baking sure works well too.

But if you want another recipe for wings here is a winner. I don't remember where I got it.

PARMESAN MUSTARD CHICKEN WINGS 

1 stick (1/2 cup) unsalted butter
2 tablespoons Dijon-style mustard
1/8 teaspoon cayenne
1 cup dried bread crumbs
1/2 cup freshly grated Parmesan (please for this don't use the stuff in the can)
1 teaspoon ground cumin
20 chicken wings, wing tips cut off and discarded and the wings halved at the joint

In a shallow dish whisk together the butter, the mustard, and the cayenne. In another shallow dish combine well the bread crumbs, the Parmesan, the cumin, and salt and
black pepper to taste. Dip the chicken wings, a few at a time, in the butter mixture, letting the excess drip off, coat them with the crumb mixture, and arrange them without touching each other in a greased shallow baking pan.

 Bake the chicken wings in the lower third of a preheated 425°F. oven for 30 minutes. If
extra-crisp chicken wings are desired, turn the wings after 20 minutes.

This is a bit messy to make but makes very tasty wings.


----------



## 1983camaro (Nov 4, 2005)

I live about 15 minutes from the "anchor bar".. The Buffalo wing Capital. The key to the buffalo wings is the vinegar.

Hot sauce
Butter
Salt
Vinegar

Now i'm wondering what BBQ sauce would taste with vinegar......



Take the Teflon Cookware poll.
[Link removed]


----------



## Rob Babcock (Nov 5, 2005)

Personally, I find frying is vastly better than baking them, but I like 'em crispy. I use my deep fryer, first cooking the wings and then tossing them in sauce. I usually use a nonstick wok on the stovetop for this- it's perfect for making the sauce & just right for tossing them to coat.

For a pound of wings, I'll start with just over 1/4 cup Franks Red Hot and about 1 & 1/2 TBSP of white wine and bring it to a low boil, just til the alcohol is cooked out. Then I'll melt in 2 TBSP of butter, swirling it around to thicken the sauce. As an option, sometimes I'll add about 1 tsp of Prudhommes BBQ Magic to the sauce. This gives a bit of kick & flavor, plus it thickens the sauce a bit.

Once this is done, simply dump your wings in the wok and toss til they're coated. The action of tossing the wings will actually sort of emulsify the butter into sauce, further thickening it. 

This makes just about the best wings I've ever had, at least IMOHO. I've served this in a couple of restaurants and always gotten raves.


----------



## none_ya_ (Feb 6, 2006)

*Alternative for the patience impaired*

Guys I cant aggree with ya's any more, baking is the way to go.....Sorta.    Try this next time you make wings, fall off the bone good.  
Take your wings, 1 bottle franks hot sauce (can be any brand but I aggree franks is one of the best), and some HABERNARIOS ( 1 for medium, 2 for hot, 3 or 4 for you wanna hurt someone), through em into a straight sided saute pan or equelivent with a lid( you can do em without a lid to reduce the sauce a bit but OHH what a mess).  Simmer for about 20 - 30 minutes till there about 90-95% done.  Take a rectangular cake pan and line with foil.  Place entire contents of pan into cake pan and put in oven on broil till you get em as crispy as you like then flip.  For you crazy's I'd recomend some Ben and Jerry's Cherry Garcia for desert so you have a comforting thought the next day when your passing the habinarios...COME ON ICE CREAM .... And  these are healther than frying, dont take as long as baking and you can prep ahead of time and finish em off in the salimander or broiler for service.  Not to mention there so tender they all but fall off the bone.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 6, 2006)

Don't deep fry a lot, but have done wings both ways, baking and frying, and consider deep frying worth the effort.

It is also a great way to do quail, try it.  They come out great.

Use the traditional recipe of Frank's and butter.

Are usually fairly careful about what we eat, but sometimes you just have to blow it out.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 6, 2006)

I bake my wings


----------



## wrigh003 (Feb 10, 2006)

They work well on the grill, too. Less mess to clean up is better in my book. Here's my method (stolen from wife's stepdad):

Get a bunch of frozen wing sections (or fresh, if they are on sale). Thaw them out.

Season with seasoned salt, salt and pepper, cayenne, Tony Chachere's, whatever you feel like/have on hand (this is how most of my "recipes" go....  ). 

Dump some sauce (Frank's Red Hot is what we like) in a pan that will fit on the side burner or back on the grill, put a little garlic butter in it. Baste them as you go, dipping them in the sauce when you go to turn them over, etc. Be sure you're cooking them thoroughly after that, though, just to make sure you're not salmonella-ing your guests/ yourself.

They won't be crispy as some people prefer, and it's not good food for a first date, but they sure do taste good. The hot sauce soaks in while they sit on the grill, so they do get hot- careful of that.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 11, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Don't deep fry a lot, but have done wings both ways, baking and frying, and consider deep frying worth the effort.
> 
> It is also a great way to do quail, try it. They come out great.
> 
> ...


 
auntdot, did you make buffalo quail, or am i reading that incorrectly? either way, it sounds fantastic. the next time i get a good spatchcocked quail, i'm gonna try that.

edited to add: recently, i made wings under the broiler, turning occasionally to let them crisp properly, then sauced them on the stove. they were as close to the deep fried ones (but not quite as juicy, of course) as i've ever had.


----------

